# Penn rods?



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Love penn reels. How are their surf fishing rods? Durable and sensitivity wise vs maybe ugly stik. They have a couple medium light 9’ surf rods that I think could be really fun for smaller ocean fish but that are still capable of casting 3 ounces. Any thoughts or experiences with penn rods let me know


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes , There good rods for the money. I like The Battalion line, I have a 12' heaver conventional I like a lot. Go to the Penn website and check all there surf rods out. Alsouse the search engine on here and your computer.


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a 9' and 10' Power Stick surf rods from about 10-12 years. Both are good light surf rods for panfish and the like. My 10 footer is my go to light surf rod and has handled good sized striper and up to 6' butterfly rays. Both are rated up to 5oz. and can toss 3oz a mile and have good bite sensitivity. Penn also made a "Guide Series" of rods years ago. Never been able to get my hands on one but have always heard good things about them.

Good luck 
Rich


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

I bought a Penn Prevail II 8' for the Shimano FL reel, spinner, and I was shocked at how well it performed. 89.00 at a tackle shop and couldn't be happier. The longer rods, up to 15 feet are in Australia and maybe UK, I got a 13 from Oz but penn changes things for different markets. Read the details on all penn in different markets.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The old Prevails are eh, I think the II are nicer. Cheap guides and the reel seat is too far up for me on the 10' Prevail 1.


----------



## james hunt (Mar 28, 2021)

I've been searching for a good rod for my Battle III 4000. I currently have it spooled with 20 # and 50# Braid with 12 ft top shot of Berkley Big Game 25 Mono. (sometimes will add a length of pre-made FC 14# leaders. Use is usually piers, jetties, bays, estuaries. My current rod is an older Master 7 ft 3in 3476 rated 1 to 3 oz lures. My location is near San Diego CA. I have sent a couple of emails to Penn, but so far nom responses (or they sent to a forum rather than to my inbox).


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I use a Mojo Inshore with my Penn Battle II 4000 and really do love it. The rod is lighter weight and is 8' and throws 3/4 to 3 ounces. It has a good balance and won't wear you out in a day of slinging metal and lures.


----------

